# My wife kissed a co-worker on 2 occasions and I dont know what to do!



## astoria (Mar 7, 2013)

Hi.

My wife and i have been married for over 6 years! We have been trying for a baby for nearly four of those years which has put huge pressure on our relationship but recently we have never been happier or so i thought. 2 days ago out of the blue she told me that she had kissed a co-worker a year ago. The guy she spoke about has been to our house a number of times with his girlfriend and on his own. I couldnt speak to her for 2 days and when we finally sat down today to talk she told me that she kissed him on 2 occassions. I was considering forgiving her if it was a once off drunken kiss that stopped almost immediately but the fact that she kept in contact and did it again on another staff night out tells me there is more to it and our marriage is definitely over. I still love her (or think i do) and have agreed to counselling but I am going into it angry and convinced it will not work. I was going to confront the asxxole this evening but would be afraid of what i might do to him. I just feel i need out of this marriage or should i give her another chance as she is begging me to. She said that she never slept with him but I think what she did is just as bad? Am I right?


----------



## walkonmars (Aug 21, 2012)

Why did she reveal this to you? Was she drunk? And IMO, depending on the "kiss" (and IF it was only a "kiss") it's not the same as full intercourse. Of course not. 

However the net result could well be the same. 

Was she emotionally involved with him? Keep your wits about you. Don't be hasty in your actions. Take time to reflect. 

Reflect on how you feel about her (but calm down first - reflect with a cool calm demeanor)

Reflect on what you want from a marriage and a partner. 

Listen more than you talk when it comes to conversing with her on the topic of the OM. IF you are going to remain and try to work this out - then she must look for another job.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Oh. Why the kisses? Why would a kiss -or two- make such a difference?

Do you feel that "we kissed" is cheater code for "hot monkey sex"?


----------



## 3putt (Dec 3, 2012)

MattMatt said:


> Oh. Why the kisses? Why would a kiss -or two- make such a difference?
> 
> Do you feel that "we kissed" is cheater code for "hot monkey sex"?


Yeah, you better brace yourself brother. Around here, an admission of a kiss is an admission of full blown adultery.

You need to get to snooping, and do it quietly.


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

Sounds like trickle truth (it went much further than kissing) and she probably revealed it to you because someone else is threatening to expose her affair to you if she doesnt.


----------



## weightlifter (Dec 14, 2012)

It may have been more than a kiss. Kiss sometimes means groping, oral or full PIV sex.

Do the counseling. Wait a few days before you do anything. 

Will she agree to a polygraph to insure it was just making out? Watch her reactions carefully to this question.

Any other red flags? Have you checked texting and phone records?

Rough bio of ages, length of relationship etc.

Quiet snooping is a must. Do not let on!!!!! Never reveal your sources.

Both instances were a year ago?


----------



## astoria (Mar 7, 2013)

She was perfectly sober when she told me. She said that she couldnt continue to live with the guilt! (Yet she managed for a whole year and invited him around to the house with his girlfriend in that time). She works in a school so cannot leave until the term is up or she will lose her permanency/ job (and due to financial commitments we cant afford to be down one salary). I really wish she had never told me but then thats living a lie eh?


----------



## TBT (Dec 20, 2011)

Did you press her for why now and if that really was the extent? She may be worried that someone else is going to out her and is trying to manage the situation.


----------



## keko (Mar 21, 2012)

I'm not buying her confession just out of the blue. Most likely the gf blackmailed her to confess. 

I also find it extremely hard for her to only stop at kissing. What is she 12? Adults don't stop at kissing, they have sex. Dig through her email and text/call logs, you might uncover much more intimacy between them. You just got your first dose of "trickle truth", which was just enough to piss you off but not enough to divorce her right away. She'll be confessing a little more here and there, don't be surprised.

Lastly she brought her lover to your house, that's the most disrespectful thing a spouse can do. Why would you stay with someone that doesn't respect you?


----------



## astoria (Mar 7, 2013)

whilst snooping i found what appears to be a letter which i think might be to him. Its the main reason why i dont think there is any hope of us staying together.

'I dont really know where to begin. If Im honest Ive been completely confused for the last year and I dont know which direction Ive been going in. You have pushed me away in the last two months. Its ok if thats what you need to do for now and I will respect that but I wont accept you pushing me away for good because that means that everything that you said in the last year has meant nothing. All that stuff about seeing me as a sister and the connection that is in my eyes a reality, not something that we dreamed up. My friendship will always be there for you, anytime of the day. But for now I feel like I am a nuisance around you and the vibes of you being in good form and the next day the feeling of 'get out of my company/ space'. All the drunken chats and confessions of undying friendship. I still feel that way but maybe letting go isnt your style. This is as new to me and it can get fairly intense which is a little scary but nothing i cant handle.'


----------



## astoria (Mar 7, 2013)

I think it has finally sunk in that its over! She has no respect for me and I will never trust her again. Maybe its a blessing that we never had kids! At 38 I hate the thoughts of starting over but i think i need to have some respect for myself and find someone that actually appreciates me for who i am. Thanks all.


----------



## martyc47 (Oct 20, 2011)

Kick her out. Be thankful you were only "trying for a kid."
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

That was quick... Yes it's a blessing you didnt have kids with her because it means you will have no shared commitments with her, makes it much easier for you to get on with life.

My condolences for your loss of marriage, but definitely a blessing to know the truth.


----------



## keko (Mar 21, 2012)

Agreed.

Count yourself extremely lucky to not have any kids with her.


----------



## walkonmars (Aug 21, 2012)

astoria said:


> whilst snooping i found what appears to be a letter which i think might be to him. Its the main reason why i dont think there is any hope of us staying together.
> 
> 'I dont really know where to begin. If Im honest Ive been completely confused for the last year and I dont know which direction Ive been going in. You have pushed me away in the last two months. Its ok if thats what you need to do for now and I will respect that but I wont accept you pushing me away for good because that means that everything that you said in the last year has meant nothing. All that stuff about seeing me as a sister and the connection that is in my eyes a reality, not something that we dreamed up. My friendship will always be there for you, anytime of the day. But for now I feel like I am a nuisance around you and the vibes of you being in good form and the next day the feeling of 'get out of my company/ space'. All the drunken chats and confessions of undying friendship. I still feel that way but maybe letting go isnt your style. This is as new to me and it can get fairly intense which is a little scary but nothing i cant handle.'


Okay if this is the letter you found. YUP. It's been over. Make it official. 

Let her go home to her folks. 
Bury your vows in the oaks. 
Your marriage is mort as you know.
Tell her "aw, shove it, just go."


----------



## 3putt (Dec 3, 2012)

walkonmars said:


> Okay if this is the letter you found. YUP. It's been over. Make it official.
> 
> Let her go home to her folks.
> Bury your vows in the oaks.
> ...


Are you in a fault or no fault state?


----------



## Jonesey (Jul 11, 2011)

astoria said:


> whilst snooping i found what appears to be a letter which i think might be to him. Its the main reason why i dont think there is any hope of us staying together.
> 
> 'I dont really know where to begin. If Im honest Ive been completely confused for the last year and I dont know which direction Ive been going in. You have pushed me away in the last two months. Its ok if thats what you need to do for now and I will respect that but I wont accept you pushing me away for good because that means that everything that you said in the last year has meant nothing. All that stuff about seeing me as a sister and the connection that is in my eyes a reality, not something that we dreamed up. My friendship will always be there for you, anytime of the day. But for now I feel like I am a nuisance around you and the vibes of you being in good form and the next day the feeling of 'get out of my company/ space'. All the drunken chats and confessions of undying friendship. I still feel that way but maybe letting go isnt your style. This is as new to me and it can get fairly intense which is a little scary but nothing i cant handle.'



Have you shown her this letter yet?


----------



## 3putt (Dec 3, 2012)

Jonesey said:


> Have you shown her this letter yet?


I hope not just yet. That's why I asked what state he lived in.


----------



## terrence4159 (Feb 3, 2013)

im a little late here but i agree with everyone else. the other guy told her no and now she needs you to be the fall back guy, im sorry you have to go through this.

i would go to a lawyer not confront her get you ducks in a row then server her with the papers.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

astoria said:


> whilst snooping i found what appears to be a letter which i think might be to him. Its the main reason why i dont think there is any hope of us staying together.
> 
> 'I dont really know where to begin. If Im honest Ive been completely confused for the last year and I dont know which direction Ive been going in. You have pushed me away in the last two months. Its ok if thats what you need to do for now and I will respect that but I wont accept you pushing me away for good because that means that everything that you said in the last year has meant nothing. All that stuff about seeing me as a sister and the connection that is in my eyes a reality, not something that we dreamed up. My friendship will always be there for you, anytime of the day. But for now I feel like I am a nuisance around you and the vibes of you being in good form and the next day the feeling of 'get out of my company/ space'. All the drunken chats and confessions of undying friendship. I still feel that way but maybe letting go isnt your style. This is as new to me and it can get fairly intense which is a little scary but nothing i cant handle.'


Actually, that doesn't even sound like an EA, to me, to be honest...


----------



## 3putt (Dec 3, 2012)

MattMatt said:


> Actually, that doesn't even sound like an EA, to me, to be honest...


Possibly a unilateral one.


----------



## weightlifter (Dec 14, 2012)

FIRST calm down for a bit and do at least one counseling before you d. You need first the whole truth. You don't have it.

YOU DON'T MAKE OUT WITH YOUR SISTER!!!! So it may show no pa but you never know.

At 38... If you d... Since wife version 2.0 is often considerably younger... You have plenty of time to heal. Better yourself. Go to the gym. Make yourself more attractive to women.


----------



## Acabado (May 13, 2012)

She didn't confess out of guilt. That letter is not of a woman feeling guilty but of a scorned woman as OM was letting her go.
Pretty intense EA here. Of course, the 1 kiss, later two kisses was her testing the waters to find yout the real chances. NO need to confess the seriousness of it if a kiss was a dealbreaker.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Acabado said:


> She didn't confess out of guilt. That letter is not of a woman feeling guilty but of a scorned woman as OM was letting her go.
> Pretty intense EA here. Of course, the 1 kiss, later two kisses was her testing the waters to find yout the real chances. NO need to confess the seriousness of it it a kiss was a dealbreaker.


My spidey sense tells me this is salvageable. _*IF*_ OP wants it to be so. But some people do not go for any sneaking about.


----------



## Acabado (May 13, 2012)

Agree with you.
For many it's a dealbreaker and it's perfectly OK too.


----------



## Acabado (May 13, 2012)

Is recent the letter?


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

Take a few days and see if she truly shows remorse jmo.


----------



## TDSC60 (Dec 8, 2011)

That letter was her telling him that what they shared FOR THE PAST YEAR was real for her. That she is not willing to let him go and will always be there for him at anytime of the day or night.

Very intense and over a year in length.

So they work together. See each other everyday. Have been involved in an intense relationship that she tells him she is ready to continue at anytime he chooses. All this - and she only kissed him twice over a year ago? That my friend is a crock of sh*t.

After reading your first post my initial thought was that you were over reacting. The letter made it obvious that it was much, much more than she admitted.

Time to go.


----------



## walkonmars (Aug 21, 2012)

An affair of at least one year's duration. Her pining, practically begging the OM to not let her go. Professing that "she can handle" the hiatus. 

Then ~you gotta believe that the one/no two ~ "kisses" are cheatspeak for unspeakable betrayal. Yeah, it's salvageable - the relationship between her and her OM. 

Between her and her husband? toss-up.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

TDSC60 said:


> That letter was her telling him that what they shared FOR THE PAST YEAR was real for her. That she is not willing to let him go and will always be there for him at anytime of the day or night.
> 
> Very intense and over a year in length.
> 
> ...


The tone of the letter is, maybe, EA, but not PA. IMO.


----------



## TDSC60 (Dec 8, 2011)

MattMatt said:


> The tone of the letter is, maybe, EA, but not PA. IMO.


I admit that it could be either way. The tone is dripping with heartbreak over the possible end of a relationship which for her was very intense, emotional, valuable, and real. One which she is not willing to admit is over and is ready to continue at anytime.

OTOH - just because no mention was made of the physical aspect of the relationship doesn't mean it didn't happen. Note that there was no mention of any kissing in the letter.


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

I am not saying there was PIV sex but guys. Sorry EAs do not invlove making out. That makes it physical.


----------



## NewM (Apr 11, 2012)

She should cut all contact with OM and start looking for new place to work if she wants to R.


----------



## AlphaHalf (Aug 5, 2012)

Intense Friendship and she "only" admitted to kissing. Kissing alone is physical to me. Lip to Lip, Lips to Genitals, Genitals to Genitals. Bottom line, bodily fluids where exchanged.


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

Right. This is well beyond an EA. She is basically chasing this other guy. SHE wants more.

Maybe she is hoping her hubby will cut her loose and then she can tell the OM she is free.


----------



## NewM (Apr 11, 2012)

It seems like OM dumped her because she couldn't make up her mind on whether to leave astoria or not.


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

*Re: Re: My wife kissed a co-worker on 2 occasions and I dont know what to do!*



Entropy3000 said:


> Right. This is well beyond an EA. She is basically chasing this other guy. SHE wants more.
> 
> Maybe she is hoping her hubby will cut her loose and then she can tell the OM she is free.


But the OM has already picked his gf, he was willing to keep a thing on the side for OP's wife if it was low commitment and discrete, but OP's wife tried to get more from him and they got caught by the gf who is threatening exposure (hence the confession of kisses). And by the way the confession of kisses is meaningless, just something the op's W put out there to appease the OP's looming curiosity when he started to hear rumors. The painful part will be learning the rumors he will soon hear are completely true.


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

Ask her to take a polygraph and see how she reacts. I just said a couple days that's it he is filled with rage right now. Believe me it doesn't sound good and he should talk with the om gf and make a decision with a level head jmo.


----------



## 3putt (Dec 3, 2012)

I'm also very curious as to the date of origin of this obvious puppy-love letter.


----------



## workindad (May 7, 2011)

astoria said:


> She was perfectly sober when she told me. She said that she couldnt continue to live with the guilt! (Yet she managed for a whole year and invited him around to the house with his girlfriend in that time). She works in a school so cannot leave until the term is up or she will lose her permanency/ job (and due to financial commitments we cant afford to be down one salary). I really wish she had never told me but then thats living a lie eh?




Yes, that would be living a lie.


----------



## Jonesey (Jul 11, 2011)

3putt said:


> I hope not just yet. That's why I asked what state he lived in.



Ok.. Why will it matter?


----------



## illwill (Feb 21, 2013)

She did more.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jfv (May 29, 2012)

Why is anyone talking about R or polygraphs? Her confession and the letter seems to be enough. The guy said he's done. This is obviously a man that doesn't play around. Good for him.


----------



## Malcolm38 (Dec 25, 2012)

Let her pursue the man of her dreams or whatever she is droning on about in that letter. Protect yourself. This chick hasn't even told you 1/10 of the story.


----------



## 3putt (Dec 3, 2012)

Jonesey said:


> Ok.. Why will it matter?


Well, it could've mattered had we not known about "the letter". Right now, it doesn't appear to be anymore than her being lovesick, but before it appeared that she was engaged in more than just a kiss (as we've seen all too often).

The reason I asked about the state in which he lived is that if he lived in, let's say, SC (where I do), then uncovering more would have more than likely cost him a helluva less than just divorcing under irreconcilable differences, which would cost him alimony payments. Adultery = NO alimony in fault states. My point was, if he had something to gain from uncovering more, then he should play his cards close to the vest until he gets it.

I was assuming at the time, of course, that this would probably follow the pattern that is the norm around her when it comes to TT confessions. It would appear we may be wrong in that assumption.

No fault state? Doesn't really matter. Those BH's are all pretty fvcked over anyway, so then I would say throw the letter on the table and say, "Deny this, b!tch", then pack her crap and show her the door.


----------



## happyman64 (Jan 12, 2012)

Astoria

Take the letter and contact the OM's GF.

Ask her to meet you. Show her the letter. Let her deal with the her BF the OM.

But before she leaves, hold up your cell and ask her to kiss you. Take a pic while you kiss her.

Send the pic to your wife.

I think she will have your answer and get the message.

Go live a great life with a good woman.


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

Lon said:


> But the OM has already picked his gf, he was willing to keep a thing on the side for OP's wife if it was low commitment and discrete, but OP's wife tried to get more from him and they got caught by the gf who is threatening exposure (hence the confession of kisses). And by the way the confession of kisses is meaningless, just something the op's W put out there to appease the OP's looming curiosity when he started to hear rumors. The painful part will be learning the rumors he will soon hear are completely true.


:iagree::iagree::iagree::iagree:

Yes. Nice analysis.


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

happyman64 said:


> Astoria
> 
> Take the letter and contact the OM's GF.
> 
> ...


Show the gf the letter and get info from her. HM is a good bastage


----------



## Jonesey (Jul 11, 2011)

3putt said:


> Well, it could've mattered had we not known about "the letter". Right now, it doesn't appear to be anymore than her being lovesick, but before it appeared that she was engaged in more than just a kiss (as we've seen all too often).
> 
> The reason I asked about the state in which he lived is that if he lived in, let's say, SC (where I do), then uncovering more would have more than likely cost him a helluva less than just divorcing under irreconcilable differences, which would cost him alimony payments. Adultery = NO alimony in fault states. My point was, if he had something to gain from uncovering more, then he should play his cards close to the vest until he gets it.
> 
> ...



Ok. Thanks for explaining it for me..I some time forget about US "warped"divorce law´s


----------



## astoria (Mar 7, 2013)

my heart is broken. I know i need to contact the om gf but i have not done so as i hate to inflict this pain on someone else although she may already know. Maybe she (my wife) has been stalking the om and he has called her bluff or maybe they were found out by his gf. I dont think i will ever believe a word that comes out her mouth again. I am still going to go to the 1st counselling session - if for nothing else than to see if I can get the truth out of her and help me move on with my life. She was nauteous earlier this week and said to me that she found it really strange. Im hoping now that it was just the guilt or being anxious about telling me. My biggest fear now is that she would be preg! That would be some kick in the teeth! Thanks for all the replies - it has moved me on from the feeling sorry for her stage. I am from Ireland by the way so havent a clue about divorce stuff - all i know is you have to be legally seperated for 4 years b4 you can get one!!! Its going to be a long road!


----------



## See_Listen_Love (Jun 28, 2012)

OP, some of the other posters are too early with their conclusions.

The letter is not 'worse' than the two admitted kisses, where you did not tell yet in what circumstances they happened.

Also is divorce here a much too heavy weapon, you need to know first a lot more then you do now.

You are sad and angry, but you need to be now cool and vigilant. For your own good.


----------



## jnj express (Mar 28, 2011)

Teachers in a school setting, they are together all day long, and can easily get away to do whatever they want---If they have the same prep period, they could have sex in the teachers workroom, or in any one of the faculty restrooms----her kisses, just her way of saying sex---why would she stop with a passionate kiss, when she is by herself, with a man, and no one is going to know what she/he are doing

They could be going out and getting drunk after school, she is probably done with school around 2:30---so they have all afternoon, to "get it on"

Big question is why she "outed" herself---as to counseling be careful---don't let the counselor put her cheating off on you---some counselors do that, they put aside the A., to get at marital problems, and lay blame---don't let that happen

Go on line and google---Ireland's Family Codes, you will see all the Irish laws, pertaining to mge., and D---property division, and anything else you need.

You have to decide how to play this out---if you can't live with her, cuz of her cheating, and she has cheated---the 2 kisses, are plenty, to give you cause to end the mge---as she has shown disrespect for you, and given her love to another man----so you need to do, what is best for you.


----------



## barbados (Aug 30, 2012)

martyc47 said:


> Kick her out. Be thankful you were only "trying for a kid."
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


:iagree:

Exactly. No kids here, you can still more or less "clean break".


----------



## weightlifter (Dec 14, 2012)

4 YEARS before divorce in Ireland??!!! LOL drag her ass to the Dominican Republic.

1st counseling is a good idea. Push for full disclosure. Her intensity seems more along the lines that he indeed bedded her... She comes off as stalkerish.

Oh yea, talking to the OM girlfriend is a must. What if that girl is thinking of marrying him??? How much pain will that be when she finds out AFTER she marries him???

If your wife is preggers. DNA the kid. Might not be yours.


----------



## Acabado (May 13, 2012)

astoria said:


> She was nauteous earlier this week and said to me that she found it really strange. Im hoping now that it was just the guilt or being anxious about telling me. My biggest fear now is that *she would be preg*! That would be some kick in the teeth! Thanks for all the replies - it has moved me on from the feeling sorry for her stage. I am from Ireland by the way so havent a clue about divorce stuff - all i know is you have to be legally seperated for 4 years b4 you can get one!!! Its going to be a long road!


Another "potential" reason for a guilty concience - half - confession.
Keep digging friend. Acknowledge is power. You need all the info. Better get if on your own. She talk in the letter about drunken chats...


----------



## AngryandUsed (Jun 23, 2011)

OP, I think you are too early to come to a conclusion.

Did you get the details of her A? How did you decide to D?


----------



## Cdelta02 (Sep 20, 2012)

I am confused between the kisses and the letter about being a sister. Could the letter be to someone else? Unless of course she is into incest.


----------



## theroad (Feb 20, 2012)

astoria said:


> my heart is broken. I know i need to contact the om gf but i have not done so as i hate to inflict this pain on someone else although she may already know. Maybe she (my wife) has been stalking the om and he has called her bluff or maybe they were found out by his gf. I dont think i will ever believe a word that comes out her mouth again. I am still going to go to the 1st counselling session - if for nothing else than to see if I can get the truth out of her and help me move on with my life. She was nauteous earlier this week and said to me that she found it really strange. Im hoping now that it was just the guilt or being anxious about telling me. My biggest fear now is that she would be preg! That would be some kick in the teeth! Thanks for all the replies - it has moved me on from the feeling sorry for her stage. I am from Ireland by the way so havent a clue about divorce stuff - all i know is you have to be legally seperated for 4 years b4 you can get one!!! Its going to be a long road!


This is why your WW confessed. She's pregnant by the OM.


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

theroad said:


> This is why your WW confessed. She's pregnant by the OM.


Wow I hope not but you have to wonder.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sandc (Dec 15, 2011)

You don't have to believe her. Have her polygraphed.


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

Cdelta02 said:


> I am confused between the kisses and the letter about being a sister. Could the letter be to someone else? Unless of course she is into incest.


There was no letter to the OP's wife's "sister". What was said is OP's wife's OM said that he liked her as a sister and nothing more. There was physical contact and now the OP's wife is chasing this OM and has fallen in love with him at the moment. 

OP, I'm so sorry your going through this. I was a BS in my first marriage. I did not stick around and I left. My ex h continues to cheat and 19 years have passed. There are women who will stay faithful.


----------



## badbane (Jun 9, 2012)

astoria said:


> whilst snooping i found what appears to be a letter which i think might be to him. Its the main reason why i dont think there is any hope of us staying together.
> 
> 'I dont really know where to begin. If Im honest Ive been completely confused for the last year and I dont know which direction Ive been going in. You have pushed me away in the last two months. Its ok if thats what you need to do for now and I will respect that but I wont accept you pushing me away for good because that means that everything that you said in the last year has meant nothing. All that stuff about seeing me as a sister and the connection that is in my eyes a reality, not something that we dreamed up. My friendship will always be there for you, anytime of the day. But for now I feel like I am a nuisance around you and the vibes of you being in good form and the next day the feeling of 'get out of my company/ space'. All the drunken chats and confessions of undying friendship. I still feel that way but maybe letting go isnt your style. This is as new to me and it can get fairly intense which is a little scary but nothing i cant handle.'


I would have a hell of a sit down with her. I would have the note in my hand. I would also be madder than hell. I found out about my wife's deal and I was mad and then I was cold. I think you would be a good candidate for "the 180" and I think that you really aren't at a breaking point yet. Regardless of whether or not you still want to be married at least look up the 180 to give you a chance. Would someone please post a link.


----------



## ThePheonix (Jan 3, 2013)

astoria said:


> Maybe she (my wife) has been stalking the om and he has called her bluff or maybe they were found out by his gf.


What I'm afraid you're dealing with in this guy Asto is a serious player. Women go for a challenge. Chances are, he played her emotions until he managed some form of physical contact (the kiss). At this point she may have announced she cannot go any further, she loves her husband, etc. We've all heard it. He withdraws his attentions making her feel a sense of loss. (example, "_Its ok if thats what you need to do for now and I will respect that but I wont accept you pushing me away for good because that means that everything that you said in the last year has meant nothing_." ) No more emotional support she has grown use to. She is now chasing him. All he need to do at this point is wait for the right opportunity to score. She is primed. How do I know this? Because I've played this game before. Once you can kiss and/or feel up the mark, half the time this strategy works.


----------



## Acabado (May 13, 2012)

My wife's OM played her this way, ThePheonix.


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

Astoria how is it going?


----------

